# Prettiest Diver?



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this grand seiko diver has just got to be the prettiest diver out there aint it???? & the most accurate


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty?

I have seen a couple of these at GTG, and that is not the first adjective that popped into my head:

Awesome,

Immaculate,

Desirable.

Perhaps we pretty much agree.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree Shawn that is a thing of beauty :afro:

paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed. :wub:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't like the hands :dontgetit:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> this grand seiko diver has just got to be the prettiest diver out there aint it???? & the most accurate


Go on Shawn how much would that set you back?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm going to sit on the fence for that one.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> I'm going to sit on the fence for that one.


At 5.5k so am I ......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I don`t like the hands or the lopsided position of the power reserve otherwise it`s alright, nothing to get too excited about but ok :bored:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Don't like the hands :dontgetit:


well....i know a man that can change them no problemo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Don't like the hands :dontgetit:
> ...


Oh no, Shawn wants to do another `mod job`


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> well....i know a man that can change them no problemo





> Oh no, Shawn wants to do another `mod job`


For that kind of money, Roy could make you one EXACTLY the way you want. I mean EXACTLY... No modding required because it will be EXACTLY made to YOUR specs. ( But not your mood swings...







) Right? Exactly...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > well....i know a man that can change them no problemo
> ...


me..moody? nah


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

I love Seiko divers & the IWC 3536 & 3538 Aquatimers + the SM300 are lovely looking watches, but excuse my bias, this is the most gorgeous diver of them all


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Andy Tims said:


> I love Seiko divers & the IWC 3536 & 3538 Aquatimers + the SM300 are lovely looking watches, but excuse my bias, this is the most gorgeous diver of them all


Sorry Andy but mine beats yours...


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

*For me, this is the prettiest diver from Seiko, and my collection: The Seiko black Knight, SKXA49:*

*
*

*
*





































Enjoy

Angelis


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

not my thing tbh


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

After all, this is a very subjective topic! I do love all of the pics and choices.

Angelis


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

It certainly does it for me altho' BlueKnight makes a very good argument for softer curves ... :rofl2:


----------



## Billy Hoyle (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > I love Seiko divers & the IWC 3536 & 3538 Aquatimers + the SM300 are lovely looking watches, but excuse my bias, this is the most gorgeous diver of them all
> ...


I have to agree with you on this one, like many others.... :jump:

Having said that the seiko is very stunning, im still not completely sure about the hour hand, but I really like the overall look...I'd love to get my hands on one and get a feel (also of the other diver........................)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The hands are the best thing about it..


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Now this is a pretty diver but it aint Japanese................... Sorry!










...and it's now on a black strap with contrasting red stitching.

Trouble is I don't know if I'm too butch to wear it!

Mike


----------



## seaop1 (May 4, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Now this is a pretty diver but it aint Japanese................... Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to the forum and really enjoying all the information. Imagine my surprise - I thought I had the only Hamilton Diver electronic around. Mine is identical and keeps spot on time.

Jim


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Diver.... pretty??? Nah, divers are tool watches and they shouldn't be pretty. Only Julian Clary would want a pretty diver's watch....

This is what divers should be like - a perfect marriage of form and function










That spring drive has an ugly minute hand, a superflous power reserve indicator (could never understand what people see in these) and a price tag about Â£5K above what it should be. I am, however, warming to Blueknight's 'Bisset' model....

Rob


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> Diver.... pretty??? Nah, divers are tool watches and they shouldn't be pretty. Only Julian Clary would want a pretty diver's watch....
> 
> This is what divers should be like - a perfect marriage of form and function
> 
> ...




that is a thing of beauty......and the lumpy was made for it....


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

seaop1 said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Now this is a pretty diver but it aint Japanese................... Sorry!
> ...


Now you've upset me. I thought mine was the one and only! Ah well! Snap!

Mike


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > I love Seiko divers & the IWC 3536 & 3538 Aquatimers + the SM300 are lovely looking watches, but excuse my bias, this is the most gorgeous diver of them all
> ...


Agreed


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

The best!!!! :man_in_love:


----------

